# Howzaa's CSM Project



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I've been collecting and painting the odd miniature for a while, but now I've started doing the monthly painting challenge getting a few bits together. I thought it might be good motivation to get it all in one place and with any luck see any improvements as I go, hopefully it might interest a few people along the way.

Aim is to have all the original chaos legions represented at some stage, but to start with its mainly Khorne and a few other bits and pieces. Forge world can share most of the blame for my collection being that way if only they would release the rest of chaos legion conversion kits..... though I guess I'd be alot poorer.


































By the way all constructive criticism is welcomed, I know my painting isn't exactly great especially for these forums but as I mentioned earlier hopefully it'll get there.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Some more miniatures as didn't like to put it all in one huge post.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## TehJimbo (May 15, 2012)

I love the rustic look to the marines, they really look battle worn, its awesome! I really like the pink wings too they look really well painted. I need to get my grubby mitts on some termies. They look awesome.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, think the worn look suits the bloodthirsty ones messing about making their armor look pretty wouldn't be much of a priority for them I'd imagine.

Thinking of making some chosen with robes similar to the dark angels with full robes do people reckon it would be easier to green stuff on vanilla csm's or get a set dark angels and chaosify them?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

If you have some sat around I reckon use the vanilla ones, if you don't then its not more to buy the DA boys and Chaos them up a bit (i think), you could even take a DA and have him as a fallen member of the DA 

If you are going to use a bit of both i would prob advise to get hold of a DA guy first to make sure they are similar otherwise they could end up looking wrong


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

I was thinking to have them as a word bearers honour guard style so was thinking alot of the icons associated with da might be quite adaptable. Especially as it comes with a book and some censers, maybe with some of the metal word bearers shoulder pads could look quite good. Been reading the word bearers omnibus and it mentions robed honour guards, not having got any spare vanilla ones laying around so seems veterans it will be.

Thanks for the feedback and I'll post some pics once they come through.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well paintings been slow due to exams but have a couple for things to show off to whoever is interested. Looks like the arm has got a chip on it but oh well.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

These are well painted, I find the "dirty" look well done, they've been through the thick of things. I like the forge world conversions as well the little details stand out well. Good work, hope to see more.
+REP


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

You've certainly nailed the colour scheme! Excellent use of blue on the possessed compliments the decay of the armor very nicely. Keep it up!


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I won't delude myself into thinking anyone was keeping an eye out for the word bearers I mentioned previously. But for whoever finds the thread, there's lots of bits and pieces added from various kits to try and make them a bit more chosenish. Hope you all enjoy.

Have a banner to paint for the Sargent but trying to think of a symbol to use on word bearer squads. Was thinking maybe Flames of Chaos with 8 point star in front of purple flames but not too sure if that would clash with the normal flames on the other shoulder pads. Anyone got any ideas?

Next up is going to be a daemon prince.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well next up is my Word bearers Daemon prince, now I'm wondering how much the new Chaos army book will screw with my collection, as I've painted different legions to keep things interesting


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh mate they're SO good!!!


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well got some cultists done to add to the thread for all those who are interested .


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

A long time coming but some more pics, first attempt at a freehand banner. Command unit were added in because it made them a bit more interesting to paint rather than counting for anything really.









I'll upload some more once I find some time to get round to it got some nurgle along with some more cultists done


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well here are my favorites as off recent times although forge world models help (a theme amongst my miniatures I know). So the idea was a dirty green I didn't want to drybrush them over so tried to make a random mix until I came out with a mix I was happy with.






There are a couple of details I've missed gun barrels and highlighting the leech like creatures on the champion but pretty minimal.

Only things I'm not sure of is weather to add more rust I like it but all over the miniatures I think might make them a bit too bright as the rest of the miniature is dark and the rust is quite light. So not sure if to leave them as they are or to add rust with perhaps a darker shade.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

A nice medley of blues and reds, here.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I like that OSL lighting on the Plague Marines, nice work


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good! Keep it up!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Yoiu need some rep for this. These are Very well painted. Im going to keep my eye out here for ideas to steal.....er.. borrow.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> Yoiu need some rep for this. These are Very well painted.


I concur. The plaguemarines in particular looks spectacular!


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Plague Marines look amazing. Good work!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Those plague marines do look fantastically plaguey. I never thought to do the round belly plates a different colour! I may have to steal this from you.... Keep up the good work mate. +rep


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice feedback and feel free to steal any ideas I've stolen most of mine from somewhere and my painting sure as hell ain't good enough to be original. So I've rest of the cultists from the 40k boxset leaving me with all the fun bits and possibly see if I can word bearer some dark angels (they make the best word bearers by far).

Also a sneak peak at the latest project of some emperors children, tried to keep the pale skin and white hair like fulgrim. Not sure if i need starker highlights on the armour and my painting of bone annoys me maybe I should give them metal horns. But as a start I'm generally quite happy.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well for those of you that follow the painting deathmatch you'll have seen this model before. I got destroyed in the competition for those that don't (some damn good stuff in there). Anyways I might try and do some more photos for this one as you can't really make out all the detail every pic has something different in focus it seems. Eventually these will be daemon allies.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well one of the pictures has the final version the rest are before I added the flames. Also was wondering about greenstuffing a banner.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well it's been a while and I got a few things to update so here we go


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Not been updated in a while so here's some more daemons for my allies & the khorne lord from forge world, not sure done all these justice but oh well


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Something must be serious wrong here. I can see update upon update of gorgeous minis, but no comments? 

The defiled DA banner on the Defiler. Those nurgle Terminators. The blue Scribes and the freehand on the close of that Khorne Lord. Well done Howzaa and I'll be looking here more often now that I found my way.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Love the Screamers--they look quite beautiful.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Cheers for the great comments, still not sure on my ability to paint bone really like the screamers until it goes to painting large bone areas. If anyone has any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well bit of a catch up with what I've done & a question on the warp talon do you think I need to highlight up the bronze & does the lightning look alright?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I would probably make a single highlight on the bronze - Just to compliment the blues a tad more.

The lightning, however, looks awesome - I got nothing to add except praise! :good:


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well here's some more all C&C welcomed, along with the cheers to Nord for the Warp Talon advice


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

I really like seeing the highlights you got going on here, must look impressive on the battle field!


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

cirs85 said:


> I really like seeing the highlights you got going on here, must look impressive on the battle field!


Cheers I think the robe one of the best things I've managed to paint just need some more thousand sons to go with him. Armour ain't quite as good as those deathwings you've got going on, great job on getting the bone so smooth looking.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Been a while since I updated my log so here's quite a few newly done models happiest with the tsons, painting is insane since I started the log too so cheers for all the feedback on the way helps with the motivation


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Man I really like what you have done with these! The sorcerer looks great with semi-loyalist blue on some areas, the Tsons look generally awesome and I like the blend you have in the reds on that last guy (whose name eludes me at present).

Great stuff!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I see what you mean now, that is a cracking collection of CSM. I do like the blending on the shoulder of the Wordbearer?


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Cheers for the comments, the Tsons are my favourites at the moment and I've tried to get flames on all my word bearers just seems to lend them a bit more character.

Drastic month for me even got extras done on top of a five man squad considering I'm the slowest painter (at least feels like it). Proportions on the model look a bit off to me but fun to paint and still looks good I think even if a little squat.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Howzaa said:


> Drastic month for me even got extras done on top of a five man squad considering I'm the slowest painter (at least feels like it).


you and me both man. slow painters that is


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

The helldrake has to be the must infuriating model to paint due tho the amount of broken up areas on the model, the longest I've spent on a single model by a long way. Really happy with the outcome though and it's really nice for toasting aspect warriors, so in large games I should probably have 2 but I don't think I can bring myself to paint another anytime soon.

If anyone's got any hints for not being demolished by Eldar I'd appreciate it was a painful gaming day at Nottingham, summed up by Daemon Prince getting into combat with an avatar has black mace with loads of low toughness eldar surrounding, one wound left due to be an epic combat and bloody kills himself by his mace smashing in his own face. 


















To top it all of here's the army painting challenge for the year photo pretty happy with it all question is do I have the effort to carry the momentum into next years.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Needs some more transports and my first attempt with forge world weather powders didn't go as well as I hoped but looks ok I think


----------

